# Mindfulness meditation



## Rbk (Aug 5, 2010)

http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/01/28/how-meditation-may-change-the-brain/#http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/health/2015990019_anxiety25.html

I've been practicing mindfulness meditation for 67 days now and I need to say it's very good against anxiety, introversion and "being in your own world".

It's nice to be concentrated on the outside world and not to think about emotions(of which most is stupid usually).

I'm also on 10mg paroxetine daily.


----------



## Purplesnail (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks Rbk for sharing this article and your experience! I am finding it difficult to practice regularly, any tips?


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Meditation is awesome. I've been meditating everyday for the past 5 months and have definitely noticed a difference. Meditation and exercise have helped me more than drugs for anxiety.It just takes some discipline to stick to it and you won't see immediate results, but they will come. Patience and Self-Discipline two things very much lacking in our quick fix/pop a pill society, are what have led me to greener pastures. I feel that anyone can benefit from meditation.


----------



## MrWibblyWobbly (Mar 2, 2012)

Meditation was what helped turn my life around about four years ago. I read the book _The Mindful Way through Depression_, and suddenly, it was like I was my old childhood self again -- before I've become habitually anxious or depressed. I was able to step outside my thoughts and be more social and take more risks. I also could focus on my schoolwork much, much better. (I got straight A's for the first time ever.) It was a godsend.

However, I gradually stopped practicing and forgot everything I learned from that book. That's the trouble with mindfulness -- it's not that it's difficult. It's just very easy to forget the important aspects. Lately, I've been trying to get back into it. One thing I've found very helpful are these podcasts by a woman named Tara Brach who teaches at the Insight Meditation Community of Washington [D.C.]. She's an amazing, beautiful speaker, who reminds me of all the important things I learned from meditation. Here are two videos on self-compassion, which really opened my eyes:

The Healing Power of Self-Compassion: Part 1





and

Part 2:
http://vimeo.com/tarabrach/part-2-the-healing-power-of-self-compassion


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

I wish I could get back to meditating. I'm bipolar 2 and was advised to practice some grounding exercises first, like karate, before continuing on with meditation (Still finding the motivation to enroll in a karate class). Meditation has been a tremendous help while I've been practicing it. You get to see how your mind works and realize how your thinking/perception of how people see you can be deluded. It has helped me reduce, if not overcome some of my SA symptoms. Good luck with the practice.


----------



## Rbk (Aug 5, 2010)

Purplesnail said:


> I am finding it difficult to practice regularly, any tips?


The longer you do this - the easier it becomes.


----------



## BrisbaneCHC (Jun 7, 2012)

I've got a free mindfulness cd that is set up so that the process of mindfulness is done in a light trance (most effective way to initially practice). It is available for anyone who needs help to practice or even stop the cycle of anxiety. It's on the homepage of www.brisbanechc.com.

All the best


----------



## Momir (May 24, 2012)

Purplesnail said:


> Thanks Rbk for sharing this article and your experience! I am finding it difficult to practice regularly, any tips?


Schedule it at a certain time every day. Plan your day around this newfound schedule. Meditation is important, and your mind needs to recognize that. Having it at a certain time each day helps make it a habit.

I've also read _The Mindful Way through Depression _and have found it very helpful. I wish it wasn't called that, honestly - from what I've been able to judge and practice, it's a solid basic meditation text, but the title could probably be a turnoff. I guess I'd be too chicken to buy it in a brick and mortar place :V


----------



## elyanna (May 7, 2013)

*Helping in reducing stomach pain to meditate*

Hello!

I've lived with anxiety since I could remember, it's like I cohabitate with a little alien in my belly. It seems like I have a hyper sensitive nervous and digestive system. Of course I'm seeking help with a psychiatrist for few month now, which helps greatly. But the nod won't go away. One day, I'd like to know what it's like to live without it . I try to start mindfulness a week ago. The first few days were okay but now i'm facing an even deeper anxiety situation in my life. The sensation in my belly is so strong that i find it difficult to eat, i continue to try to meditate, but i can't really continue because the ache is tearing me in half. I try to focuse back on the breathing but all is nagging me is my stomach. I also have medication but nothing can do. Could you have some tips? Exercice that could help to take distant with the pain? Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

Rbk said:


> http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/health/2015990019_anxiety25.html
> 
> I've been practicing mindfulness meditation for 67 days now and I need to say it's very good against anxiety, introversion and "being in your own world".
> 
> ...


I think I kind of like being in my own world. But are you saying that it moved you from an Introvert on the scale more towards an Extrovert?


----------



## ScarlettLove (May 8, 2013)

It sounds like you are really hurting. Are you talking about this pain with your psychiatrist? You definitley should be in communication with him/her about any of this. What medication are you on? Could it be a side effect? Deep breathing while listening to meditiation music is great. Going for a walk or slow jog to get your muscles moving gets rid of anxiety, because your body can not be in two physiological states at the same time. Saying, if your muscles are moving and you're excerzise theres no room for anxiety and that demon in your belly. So to speak. I hope this helps. I deal with this everyday of my life, I know the pain. Think positive. If you ever knew how powerful your thoughts were, you'd never have another negative one.* Good luck.


----------

